# atterrir / faire atterrir un avion



## emartinp

Un pilote atterrit.

Un pilote fait atterrir un avion.

L'avion atterrit.

Les trois phrases, sont-elles correctes?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iuytr

oui, c'est parfaitement correct.


----------



## Micia93

Est-ce que, sémantiquement, "un pilote atterrit" n'est-il pas incorrect?


----------



## snarkhunter

Simple _métonymie_...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien correct et ce n'est même pas une métonymie. Le pilote, ainsi que le reste de l'équipage et les passagers s'il y en a, étaient dans les airs et ils se retrouvent au sol ; ils ont donc bien *atterri*, c'est-à-dire qu'ils sont arrivés sur la terre ferme.

_Nous avons atterri à 17 h 20_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi, _techniquement_, un passager de l'avion n'atterrit que lorsqu'il pose le pied sur le sol de la Terre. Auparavant, c'est seulement l'avion qui a atterri.

C'est pourquoi je considère pour ma part qu'on est bien dans le domaine de la métonymie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah bon ?  Donc pour toi un passager dont l'avion aurait atterri à 17 h 20, mais qui en sortirait seulement à 17 h 25 aurait « atterri » à cette heure-ci ?

Pour moi, que quelqu'un soit dans un véhicule ou non ne change pas le fait qu'il touche le sol, pour autant bien évidemment que ce véhicule soit lui-même sur le sol.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Formellement, il y a bien une métonymie (1). Par contre, il n'y a pas de différence temporelle et/ou spatiale entre l'atterrissage d'un avion de ligne (par ex.) et celui de ses passagers et de son équipage (2).

*1.* En aéronautique, le* seul* sens d_'atterrir_ est "prendre contact avec le sol" ("se poser sur le sol") : cf. la définition donnée ci-dessous par 4 grands dictionnaires. C'est donc bien par un rapport de métonymie et, plus précisément, de contenant à contenu (qui est une des métonymies canoniques), que s'effectue le passage de _L'avion a atterri _à _Les passagers ont atterri. _
(Ouvrages consultés à nouveau, pour la circonstance, sur les notions de "métonymie" et de "synecdoque_" : Dictionnaire de rhétorique, _de G. Molinié _; Figures de style, _de A. Beth et E. Marpeau.)

_Le Grand Robert_ :


> 2  (Fin xviiie, en aérostation, selon G. L. L. F.). *Cour. Prendre contact avec le sol. Ballon, avion, hélicoptère qui atterrit. — *Opposé à décoller, s'envoler. ➙ Poser (se). Nous allons bientôt atterrir. Le mauvais temps nous a contraints d'atterrir. Endommager son avion en atterrissant brutalement.


(N.B. : Il n'y a pas d'autres sens direct (par ex. :" se trouver dans un aérodyne qui prend contact avec le sol"), et l'ex. _Nous allons bientôt atterrir _illustre déjà  l'emploi d'_atterrir_ par métonymie.)

TLFi :


> *B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_P. anal., __AÉRON._ et _ASTRONAUT*. *_*Prendre contact avec le sol :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Je raconterai une courte _escale_ quelque part dans le monde. C'était près de Concordia, en Argentine, mais c'eût pu être partout ailleurs : le mystère est ainsi répandu. J'avais atterri dans un champ, ...
> SAINT-EXUPÉRY, _Terre des hommes, _1939, p. 180.





> (1)*ATTERRIR* v. intr. XIVe siècle, comme pronominal, au sens de « se remplir de terre » ; XVIIe siècle, au sens 1. Dérivé de _terre._
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *MARINE. Accoster, toucher terre. Fig. et fam. Arriver finalement dans, chez, sur, etc. _Après de longues heures de marche, nous avons atterri dans un village abandonné. Le dossier a atterri sur le bureau du directeur. _
> 
> 
> 
> *2. *AÉRON.* Se poser sur le sol.* _L'avion a atterri avec difficulté à cause de l'orage. _Par ext. _Atterrir sur la Lune._



_Le Grand Larousse illustré 2015 :_


> Atterrir.* Prendre contact avec le sol en parlant d'un avion*, d'un engin spatial



*2.* Quand un passager dit _J'ai atterri à Orly à 18 h45_, il ne veut pas dire :_ J'ai pris contact avec le sol (de l'aéroport) à 18 h 45, après être descendu de l'avion_, mais_ Mon avion a atterri à Orly, à 18 h 45._
Smarkhunter, si vous doutez encore de cela, je vous suggère d'interroger également votre entourage à ce sujet...


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter a bien insisté sur « _techniquement_ » pour indiquer (c'est ce que j'ai compris) qu'il ne s'exprimerait pas réellement de cette façon, et que c'était simplement pour essayer de démontrer la présence d'une métonymie.

Cela dit, un passager peut très bien atterrir après l'atterrissage de son avion, comme il existe plusieurs possibilités pour descendre d'un avion…


----------



## Roméo31

_Techniquement_ ?  Vous m'avez perdu là !


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Cela dit, un passager peut très bien atterrir après l'atterrissage de son avion, comme il existe plusieurs possibilités pour descendre d'un avion…


Oui, c'est sûr que s'il se prend les pieds dans le tapis en haut des marches, il aura droit à un second atterrissage après un bref vol plané… 

Mais trêve de plaisanterie, le sens premier d'_atterrir_ est pour un marin de débarquer et de prendre contact avec le plancher des vaches, cf. TLFi s.v. _atterrir²_, où tant une personne qu'un esquif peuvent faire l'action de ce verbe :


> _*A.−* MAR._ Prendre terre :
> 1. On désancra pour gagner la rade et le port de Baltimore : en approchant, les eaux se rétrécirent; elles étaient lisses et immobiles; (...). Nous amarrâmes au quai du port. Je dormis à bord et n'*atterris* que le lendemain. Chateaubriand, _Mémoires d'Outre-Tombe,_ t. 1, 1848, p. 275.
> 2. − Au rivage, Pencroff! » dit Cyrus Smith. En quelques coups d'aviron, la pirogue *atterrissait* au fond d'une petite anse, et ses passagers sautaient sur la grève. Verne, _L'Île mystérieuse,_1874, p. 221.


----------



## Roméo31

Concernant l'existence d'une métonymie, snarkhunter et moi parlons d'avion, nullement de marin ou de bateau...


----------



## Reynald

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, c'est sûr que s'il se prend les pieds dans le tapis en haut des marches, il aura droit à un second atterrissage après un bref vol plané…


  ... comme l'a parfaitement démontré Gerald Ford en son temps.


----------



## snarkhunter

CapnPrep said:


> snarkhunter a bien insisté sur « _techniquement_ » pour indiquer (c'est ce que j'ai compris) qu'il ne s'exprimerait pas réellement de cette façon


... vous comprîtes bien !


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Concernant l'existence d'une métonymie, snarkhunter et moi parlons d'avion, nullement de marin ou de bateau...


Certes, mais on peut assimiler l'un à l'autre, les deux étant des moyens de transport qui ne sont pas terrestres…


----------



## Roméo31

Ce n'est tout de même pas à vous que je vais apprendre qu'il ne vous appartient pas de créer un sens ou en emploi concernant un mot par assimilation...

Rappel du sens d'_assimilation_ (_Le grand Robert_, 2014) :


> Acte de l'esprit qui considère, regarde comme semblable à qqch. ce qui en est distinct dans la réalité.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne crée moi-même aucun sens ni emploi puisqu'ils sont tous attestés : il est parfaitement régulier de dire qu'un avion, un navire, un pilote, un marin, un passager, etc. atterrit. Je dis seulement que ce n'est pas plus une métonymie de dire d'un pilote qu'il atterrit que de le dire d'un marin.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Je dis seulement que ce n'est pas plus une métonymie de dire d'un pilote qu'il atterrit que de le dire d'un marin.


Ça ne l'est peut-être pas plus, mais ça l'est autant !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, et pour moi, ça n'en est pas une.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne trouve pas plus curieux de dire « _le pilote atterrit_ » que « _l'avion atterrit_ ».

Il n'atterrit tout de même pas tout seul, cet avion!  

Même logique pour :  _l'avion / le pilote décolle_.

Je pense comme MC.  Pour moi non plus, ce n'est pas une métonymie.

On peut toujours dire :  _le pilote effectue un atterrissage / un décollage_... mais c'est plus long.


----------



## Roméo31

> Je ne trouve pas plus curieux de dire « _le pilote atterrit_ » que « _l'avion atterrit_ ».



Mais moi non plus ! Ce n'est pas le problème !


----------



## emartinp

Merci pour toutes vos interventions: je n'aurais jamais imaginé un tel intérêt. 

Merci bien!


----------

